# 15' CTS 4-5# Float Rod



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a 15' (yes, fifteen foot!) 3 piece CTS float rod. This one has been a long time coming... but it's finally on it's way to Ontario, Canada. It has several firsts for me including my first turned fly seat and first feather inlays. The butt, reel seat insert, and grip transition are "Original Cactus Blank" prickly pear cactus. The reel seat is a Batson, it has a Recoil tear drop style hook keeper, and peacock and hackle feather inlays. The thread is Gudebrod dark blue with gunmetal trim, and the guides are Fuji titanium TVLSG's. 

I spoke to the owner today and he's pretty much buried in snow and it's -20 degrees up there. He'll be using this rod for winter steelhead fishing, and I have a feeling the cold is not going to keep him away from his water for very long... Can't wait to see some pics of those cold Canadian silver bullets laying on the shoreline!


----------



## PaulMyers (Aug 19, 2010)

Really fine job on that rod. I bet he'll be really proud to show that off.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

wow great rod!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

dam man thats some rod ! and its nice too, heheh


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Awesome rod!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

When I start to think I'm catching up, I just see how far behind I am.
Awesome rod sir.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice rod.:cheers:


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyle that is one sick piece of work!!...All the way around..Like the wrapping on the reel seat,thats a very nice touch..That rod commands attention!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

coastal is that a NZ CTS blank ?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

mad marlin said:


> coastal is that a NZ CTS blank ?


Thanks guys! Yes, it's a CTS out of New Zealand. The blank is a 15' 4-5# CTS Affinity Skagit DK 1504-3pc Cobalt Blue.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Great work Kyle. I can only imagine the time involved in such a rod. The detail work is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Very Sweet!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

My head is spinning w/ the component costs...15'CTS + titanium = a buttload! Awesome job there, Kyle, I'm loving the feather inlay alignments, as well as the cacti work!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That is one good looking rod. The blue color matching is fine. When are you going to run out of ideas? I hope I have some green to add to that blue.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Gorgeous.

Great job Kyle.


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

That thing is slick. Excellent job once again!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Kyle you really nail this one! Congrats on an outstanding build....

Regards,
Doug


----------



## sliverking79 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice rod sir


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautiful rod, Kyle


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great looking rod Kyle


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Very Nice Kyle! I really like the bark blue, great colors.


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful rod!!


----------

